# Bazooka poll



## mudslingercor (Jul 2, 2009)

I wish Drywall talk had a poll section like my aquarium site where every one can just click to select then the results show after you choose. So Ive ran my columbia almost to its death. 6 years still going but time to retire it as the spare.
So try to keep it quick and to the point so its easy to add for me thanks. I'll start. 
Coluimbia bazooka on second one 6 years on each, Lots parts replaces,Sent back for alignment still caught tape after cut ,had to modify myself.
7 out of 10


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

mudslingercor said:


> I wish Drywall talk had a poll section like my aquarium site where every one can just click to select then the results show after you choose. So Ive ran my columbia almost to its death. 6 years still going but time to retire it as the spare.
> So try to keep it quick and to the point so its easy to add for me thanks. I'll start.
> Coluimbia bazooka on second one 6 years on each, Lots parts replaces,Sent back for alignment still caught tape after cut ,had to modify myself.
> 7 out of 10


I think that's a problem with most bazooka's, though I may be assuming. The cutting chain doesn't come back to it's proper resting place, then the tape catches on the blade. what type of oil are you using to lube your bazooka, and what did you fix/adjust to repair the problem. I find if you push up on the cutter more, (after cutting) it helps, but you shouldn't really half to do that:yes:

It would be hard to run a poll though, it would depend on what year or model type the bazooka is. Columbia has a new line out, a long with DM. Or DM has some new gadgets on their tube, not sure if it's a new model.

I got a TT that's around ten years old now, it's a great bazooka IMO, but from what I hear about TT now (stuff being made in china) not sure if I would get another one:blink:


----------



## mudslingercor (Jul 2, 2009)

ya different problem. After the cut, advancing the tape it would catch not on the blade but on the rail the blade slides on. had to machine it and reset the alignment of the tape guide. 
Tape Tech or new Columbia (marshaltown) are the ones Im pondering over. on one hand if I buy Columbia i'll have 1 for spare parts 1 back up and a new one.I can also buy small parts in town. 
Ive heard about TT being rock solid, but ya the new are they built to last?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

We could set up a poll on which bazooka would you buy if you bought a new one (or did we do that all ready:blink it's just hard to run a rating poll, don't think we can???????? If I was a betting man, and from what I have read on here, it would be a toss up between Col. or DM.

In todays post srddrywall just bought a new Columbia, so you can wait for his feed back, 

So maybe TT,DM, and col. for a poll


----------



## ColumbiaTechSupport (Aug 13, 2010)

mudslingercor said:


> I wish Drywall talk had a poll section like my aquarium site where every one can just click to select then the results show after you choose. So Ive ran my columbia almost to its death. 6 years still going but time to retire it as the spare.
> So try to keep it quick and to the point so its easy to add for me thanks. I'll start.
> Coluimbia bazooka on second one 6 years on each, Lots parts replaces,Sent back for alignment still caught tape after cut ,had to modify myself.
> 7 out of 10


If you call me I can help you with any problems you are having with your Taper and if the problem has occurred since the repair I would gladly get it right for you if you send it in as we stand behind all of our repairs as long as they are not user error. 1-800-663-5761 Aaron


----------



## mudslingercor (Jul 2, 2009)

ColumbiaTechSupport said:


> If you call me I can help you with any problems you are having with your Taper and if the problem has occurred since the repair I would gladly get it right for you if you send it in as we stand behind all of our repairs as long as they are not user error. 1-800-663-5761 Aaron


Thanks, I sent it back right after purchasing it, I got it back and no difference, couldn't wait so I fixed it myself.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

I run a DM and a COL, the Col is smoother and tighter,, but it is more finicky. I had a problem with it not freewheeling, but Aaron from col sent me the parts to fix it and the info I needed to git-r-done, WAY AFTER IT WAS OUT OF WARRANTY.

If your haveing a problem with any COL tool, shoot them a message,,, they ain't joking about standing behind their tools,, they do!!!!!:thumbsup:

So much for TT, can't call or email them at all.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

will agree with the captain on this

As some know, I won a Columbia extension handle for the boxes on here. And by no fault of the handle, I screwed something up on it. Worst of all, I can't blame it on 2Bjr this time  The only thing I will say is I had some tools out, taking something apart, and I will plead the 5th on it after that :whistling2:

But Columbia was willing to still fix it for me for free, just pay the freight , which is no big deal.......so....... I won a tool from them, (which cost them money) and their still willing to fix something for free that they gave a way for free, that I broke!!!!,,,,,That's standing behind their product :thumbsup:

But, I said I wanted to try and fix it myself, so Columbia is going to email me a write up on how to do it, so I'm still costing them time etc........

Where I live, The supply house that sells us the tools, will fix and repair stuff for us tapers. I'm sure there's a lot of guys out there who have no such luxury afforded to them. So Columbia is a good company for those who need service or help with their tools, and who can't get help locally. Plus who else makes videos on how to repair your tools.

So, I know who's compound tube I will be buying, if I can ever raise the money...


----------



## mudslingercor (Jul 2, 2009)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> I run a DM and a COL,
> 
> Hey Capt might be a stupid ? but since you run both I assume the pumps compatible? Are the parts somewhat compatible between bazooka?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

mudslingercor said:


> Capt-sheetrock said:
> 
> 
> > I run a DM and a COL,
> ...


----------



## mudslingercor (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks 2buck. I gave in and ordered the new Columbia from All Wall They sure have some good deals if you mention your on Drywall talk. Thanks to Kim for setting me up.
I just know the Columbia so well and the access to parts in town. I'm sure I'll be a happy taper. Thanks for all the provided info guys


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

mudslingercor said:


> Capt-sheetrock said:
> 
> 
> > I run a DM and a COL,
> ...


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

mudslingercor said:


> Thanks 2buck. I gave in and ordered the new Columbia from All Wall They sure have some good deals if you mention your on Drywall talk. Thanks to Kim for setting me up.
> I just know the Columbia so well and the access to parts in town. I'm sure I'll be a happy taper. Thanks for all the provided info guys


Excellant choice,,,, you just saved yourself alot of headaches

Col advertises that their tube is the "best" for angles and corners. It is,,, and when ya break it all down, thats where we b*tch and complain. theirs run easier on the top angle,,, heck, anybody can run butts and flats with a tube,,, the corners are where you find your favorite!


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

ColumbiaTechSupport said:


> If you call me I can help you with any problems you are having with your Taper and if the problem has occurred since the repair I would gladly get it right for you if you send it in as we stand behind all of our repairs as long as they are not user error. 1-800-663-5761 Aaron


 Now thats service!!!!!!!


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

*nice to know*



Capt-sheetrock said:


> I run a DM and a COL, the Col is smoother and tighter,, but it is more finicky. I had a problem with it not freewheeling, but Aaron from col sent me the parts to fix it and the info I needed to git-r-done, WAY AFTER IT WAS OUT OF WARRANTY.
> 
> If your haveing a problem with any COL tool, shoot them a message,,, they ain't joking about standing behind their tools,, they do!!!!!:thumbsup:
> 
> So much for TT, can't call or email them at all.


I seen the TT and it looked good but Nothing lasts through a Nuclear Mud Blast and if I need to talk to them I need to have comunication in a days time, patient but don't need to wait forever to contact anyone, thanks I liked the look of TT but for a second Zooker I think I stay Colombo:blink:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

*Align*



mudslingercor said:


> I wish Drywall talk had a poll section like my aquarium site where every one can just click to select then the results show after you choose. So Ive ran my columbia almost to its death. 6 years still going but time to retire it as the spare.
> So try to keep it quick and to the point so its easy to add for me thanks. I'll start.
> Coluimbia bazooka on second one 6 years on each, Lots parts replaces,Sent back for alignment still caught tape after cut ,had to modify myself.
> 7 out of 10


Sometimes the chain track wears usually after 5, 6 years depending on the workload and running full tilt or should I say sling'n, also the way the chain and blade box sit could make a difference (Turn Spring connector a Hair), dull blades being rusty, not letting your zooker soak and you have crusties, 

Nothing lasts forever Even Cold November Rain....


----------

